# 5455 PTO 540/1000 problems



## Gavin_Christy (Apr 28, 2017)

We have a MF 5455 '04. We have tried running the PTO on 1000 RPM but although the reading is telling us the PTO is running at a higher speed there is no change in speed of the PTO. I have searched the manual and the internet for how to activate the PTO to 1000 RPM with no answer. There is only the switch in the cab but so far as I am aware we have to do something with the rear of the tractor to engage 1000rpm. Hope someone has some advice.

Gav


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Isn't it just a matter of swapping the output shaft on the back of the tractor? The 540 shaft engages one set of gears, and the 1000 shaft engages the other set.


----------



## Bazly (3 mo ago)

Bumping an old thread but with a resolution as I had the same 'issue'.

MF on the 5455 had 3 PTO box 540/1000 setups. 

If the PTO drive shaft has a circlip base then the output shaft is changeable between separate ones giving 540 or 1000rpm output speeds.

If the PTO shaft has a ring of star bolts then there is a manual selector. Either located just to the left of the guard at the rear of the tractor or a lever inside of the cab.

The rocker switch in the cab does nothing more than change the rpm display on the dash, so you will have two reading available for the same output shaft actual speed. The only means to change the output speed from a 540 to a 1000 box is mechanical by changing the PTO box lever position or on the more rudimentary models, the entire output shaft.


----------

